# IBO studs shooting ASA novice?



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol.... I'm Pretty sure that if you shoot Pro in one organization, you have to shoot Pro in the other...

But for amateurs, you can shoot different classes in the 2 organizations...


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I know if you shoot Pro or Semi Pro in IBO or any other org. You cannot shoot an amature class in the IBO shoots for that shooting year.


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

Just wondering, I know their is always some type of glitch in every system. I didn't necessarily mean PRO shooters. I guess I typed it that way though. I was just curious about it.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

So what do you mean? Someone who shoots well in HC IBO then shoots bow novice at an ASA?


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

It is everybody's right to shoot any class they want unless you shoot Pro and then your locked in the Pro class, bottom line, I guess everyone should just practice to get better because it doesn't matter which class you shoot in you have to be a great shooter to win and be at the top of your class!


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

The rules state that if you shoot a higher class in another organization then you must also shoot that class in ASA. If you know for sure someone shoots such and such class in IBO then file a protest if they shoot, say, BN. I have heard rumors of this before but have never actually saw it. So you guys that shoot both, heads up, lets keep it honest.
Charlie


----------



## BenjaminT (Apr 1, 2009)

thing is, If one shoots say in IBO's MBO class they can shoot in ASA's open "c" class because they have no option in IBO. So if you are winning in MBO you can still shoot Open "c" I have often wondered if that is one of the reasons that the ASA shoots in kentucky and Illinois have higher average scores in Open C, cuz they are in "IBO country" just a theory, kinda makes me wish ASA put the shooter's hometown on the results page like IBO.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

X-SHOOTER said:


> It is everybody's right to shoot any class they want unless you shoot Pro and then your locked in the Pro class, bottom line, I guess everyone should just practice to get better because it doesn't matter which class you shoot in you have to be a great shooter to win and be at the top of your class!


Totally Agree.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Taken from the asa rulebook...

Anyone who competes using a compound bow as a professional or semi-professional in other nationally sanctioned 3-D or field events must compete in the respective ASA Pro class. In addition, anyone who receives sponsor support that exceeds $2,000.00 per year in products, equipment, services, or cash is required to shoot in semi-pro or pro.

So there ya go... IBO "studs" can't move down in ASA. If they can win in IBO, then they obviously can win in ASA


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

there are alot of sandbaggers in the Nimrod class IBO, ASA and otherwise. O dont get it?What satisfaction can you possibly get from shooting in an unchallenging class?
Personally I prefer to go to an elementary school and pick fights in the playground.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

BigBucks125 said:


> Taken from the asa rulebook...
> 
> Anyone who competes using a compound bow as a professional or semi-professional in other nationally sanctioned 3-D or field events must compete in the respective ASA Pro class. In addition, anyone who receives sponsor support that exceeds $2,000.00 per year in products, equipment, services, or cash is required to shoot in semi-pro or pro.
> 
> So there ya go... IBO "studs" can't move down in ASA. If they can win in IBO, then they obviously can win in ASA




I just wonder how many people sponsored by their "Pro Shop" turn in how much money/equipment??? You sure do see alot of sponsored shooters with patches all over them, and looking at their rigs you can certainly see that they would be exceeding that $2000 mark:mg: Funny thing you can see this in any class at the ASA shoots.. I seen in it in Bow Novice the first shoot I attended...LOL


----------



## ajohnston78 (Feb 17, 2008)

well alot of guys that are sponsored are not winning money or getting free things maybe discounts. my local mathews shop sponsors me with discounts and in return i ussually buy a new bow each year and go to shoots to help promote him and the sport. thats what sponsoring means to me promoting products you believe in to help the companies continue the growth of there business.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

ajohnston78 said:


> well alot of guys that are sponsored are not winning money or getting free things maybe discounts. my local mathews shop sponsors me with discounts and in return i ussually buy a new bow each year and go to shoots to help promote him and the sport. thats what sponsoring means to me promoting products you believe in to help the companies continue the growth of there business.


Agree with that. There are very few getting anything free or even below cost.
Anyone can buy stuff and look the part of fully sponsored. The top 1% of archery Pro's are the ones getting the goods don't kidd yourself with how many have patches and shirts they pay just like you and me. :darkbeer:


----------



## KyKrazy (Jan 6, 2010)

*I aint Scurred!*

IM just starting this year in organized 3D and welcome the chance to shoot against Pros or just great archers. It can only make me work harder to become a better archer by watching, learning from, and shooting against accomplished Shooters. Im resonsible for the mental part of the game. Technique is learned and practiced and improved by experience and Ill get that by shooting against the best.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

KyKrazy said:


> IM just starting this year in organized 3D and welcome the chance to shoot against Pros or just great archers. It can only make me work harder to become a better archer by watching, learning from, and shooting against accomplished Shooters. Im resonsible for the mental part of the game. Technique is learned and practiced and improved by experience and Ill get that by shooting against the best.


That's how you should approach it... good luck this year...one arrow at a time!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Jon Shea said:


> Agree with that. There are very few getting anything free or even below cost.
> Anyone can buy stuff and look the part of fully sponsored. The top 1% of archery Pro's are the ones getting the goods don't kidd yourself with how many have patches and shirts they pay just like you and me. :darkbeer:


I think you'd be surprised at how much $$$ some of the guys with all the patches get from the (Shops)... I've been lucky enough to be sponsored by a shop, and in a years time, I saved well over $2000...:shade: Thats getting some stuff free and some at 5 to 10 percent over dealers cost... Most places have somewhere in the neighborhood of say 30% markup... Saving 20 to 25% percent adds up pretty quick, just think if you done the math with suggested retail prices:mg:
( I agree, there will always be the people who just like to look purty!!!LOL)


----------



## ajohnston78 (Feb 17, 2008)

KyKrazy said:


> IM just starting this year in organized 3D and welcome the chance to shoot against Pros or just great archers. It can only make me work harder to become a better archer by watching, learning from, and shooting against accomplished Shooters. Im resonsible for the mental part of the game. Technique is learned and practiced and improved by experience and Ill get that by shooting against the best.


ive been pretty fortunate with the people ive shot with in ibo shoots so far some were very excellent shooters and were willing to give any pointers that may help you good luck this year i hope you get to shoot with some of the grat archers out there


----------



## KyKrazy (Jan 6, 2010)

Im retired from the Marine Corps and Have all the Time in the world. Im just going to Throw Myself out there to the wolves and see how I fair in a few years. Learn All I can! Heck! Who knows, I might get me a few patches one of these days! If not, the Fun Ill have is worth it all!
even though this is a competitive target sport Most of us have the love of hunting in Common. 
Theres Buttholes in every sport but Id like to think Im big enough to not let them bother me. 

Thanks for all the encouragement guys!


----------



## KyKrazy (Jan 6, 2010)

Kill Shill said:


> Personally I prefer to go to an elementary school and pick fights in the playground.


Not me!! Ive been shot at enough!!! 
Remember 6th graders are packin glocks now!!


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I do not know how many of you remember Johnny Heath but he shot in the hunter novice class (30yd.max) at a local shoot.:mg:

He used to be a big time pro. I do not know how in the world they let him do that.


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

BG33 said:


> Just wondering if any restrictions apply to IBO shooters who shoot ASA tournaments? I have heard of IBO pros shooting novice class in ASA and shooting crazy high scores. I've just heard rumors about it and wondered if ASA monitors this. I don't even know if this is true, but its interesting to me. Does anybody have any info?


ASA novice class is 40 known distance targets,pins only w/ no scope movers.
I shoot MBO in IBO tourn. & Open 'C' in ASA and I can't finish in the top 20 shooters in either class! I would not have as much fun in the big tourn. if I shot easier courses than what I thought could help me get better,this is my 3rd year shooting 3D , I have 9 McKenzie animals set up in the woods beside my house, I shoot cuz I love it! Going to Wetumpka, AL. this thurs. to shoot in the MBO class and I hope I don't miss any targets completely. Last year I missed 4 targets but I still had a blast shooting the tournament.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Classes*

Practice, Practice, Practice, Practice, how do you think people get better? 

If you don't win money than you don't have to move up in the ASA. IBO is only hunter class, than you get to move to another armature class.

And then those people move out and go on to better things, and someone moves in and takes their place, the cycle just repeats itself OVER and OVER and Over again. Get the point.

Practice, Practice, Practice, Practice makes perfect!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

X-SHOOTER said:


> It is everybody's right to shoot any class they want unless you shoot Pro and then your locked in the Pro class, bottom line, I guess everyone should just practice to get better because it doesn't matter which class you shoot in you have to be a great shooter to win and be at the top of your class!


this


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Kill Shill said:


> there are alot of sandbaggers in the Nimrod class IBO, ASA and otherwise. O dont get it?What satisfaction can you possibly get from shooting in an unchallenging class?
> Personally I prefer to go to an elementary school and pick fights in the playground.


They were probably raised playing T-ball, and still believe that everyone deserves a trophy... even if it means stealing one. :wink:


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

ASA bow novice is 30 yard max, known yardage. I guess people do it for personal satisfaction. I'm just like anybody else. I love to shoot and I learn every day. I think ASA should have like a beginner class. Novice is the lowest class they offer and I don't think its an easy class to win. Just check out the scores on the ASA website. Even though it is 30 yard max, known distance, its a hard class to win. I was just wondering if this happened or not. I'm not accusing anybody of anything. I was talking to a few people about it and was curious to see if it happened or not. I don't care who you are or what you shoot, if you can shoot 50 up in any class you're pretty darn good.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Wonder if there are any pros that are totally unsponsored?:mg:


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

thing is about known distance shoots is that some pretty good spot shooters can be very compeditive in these classes also, 3-drs or not..


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

smokin'dually said:


> thing is about known distance shoots is that some pretty good spot shooters can be very compeditive in these classes also, 3-drs or not..


I hear this on a regular basis and it just completely baffles me. Is it the popular opinion that Spot shooters are better than 3D shooters?? Are you trying to say that ALL things equal 3D shooters can't compete with Spot guys?? 

I'm not buying it. Either you can shoot or you can't and the scores will reflect it.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm not buying it. Either you can shoot or you can't and the scores will reflect it.


right, know the yardage and hold it on the spot.. hard to believe cousins and gillentein even had a chance against all those great 3-ders in known 50


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

smokin'dually said:


> right, know the yardage and hold it on the spot.. hard to believe cousins and gillentein even had a chance against all those great 3-ders in known 50


So you ARE saying that 3D shooters are not as good as Spot shooters. Guess that settles it. If you want to be a good archer, you need to shoot spots and forget 3D.

You heard it here first folks.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

not sayin all are but at KNOWN DISTANCES some of these guys will DOMINATE!!!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

smokin'dually said:


> not sayin all are but at KNOWN DISTANCES some of these guys will DOMINATE!!!!!


I really didn't mean to pick on you. You were just the person that said it this time.

Dave Cousins and Braden Gillenthien are going to dominate regardless of what the game is. They are just that good. But what MY point was is that the reason they are good is because they put the time and effort into thier shooting.

I've heard people in Open C, Bow Novice, K45 and ANY class that has a known yardage element in it say that Spot Shooters were gonna win because it was know yardage.

ANYBODY that is willing to put the time and effort in their game and shot execution WILL succeed. To make a blanket statement that someone is going to win because He/She is a Spot Shooter is ridiculous.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

*not hurtin my feelins none...*

i said to be very compeditive in a class, never made a blanket statement that all spot shooters will win....


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> ANYBODY that is willing to put the time and effort in their game and shot execution WILL succeed. To make a blanket statement that someone is going to win because He/She is a Spot Shooter is ridiculous.


This is 100% true... 

The only common between a 3d'er and a Spotty is shooting the bow... Every other aspect is different, two totally different sports IMO.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Well I'm going into my third year in IBO. My first year I shot MBO class and realized I needed to seriously work on my game if I wanted to have any chance on competiting so I stepped down to AHC. I'm shooting that class again this year. Now I've tossed up shooting an ASA event and most likely will shoot London (yes it's because it's the closest). If I do I already know I'm going to shoot bow novice...why? Well simply because we don't see any sanctioned ASA events up here and I have no idea just what it's going to be like to shoot one. This maybe why you see some many so called IBO "studs" shooting the Novice class in ASA.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

I shoot ASA bowhunter when I want to step up my game I move up a class to unlimited at a local shoot to warm up prior to big ASA shoot? Then moving back to BH seems easy.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

goofy2788 said:


> Well I'm going into my third year in IBO. My first year I shot MBO class and realized I needed to seriously work on my game if I wanted to have any chance on competiting so I stepped down to AHC. I'm shooting that class again this year. Now I've tossed up shooting an ASA event and most likely will shoot London (yes it's because it's the closest). If I do I already know I'm going to shoot bow novice...why? Well simply because we don't see any sanctioned ASA events up here and I have no idea just what it's going to be like to shoot one. This maybe why you see some many so called IBO "studs" shooting the Novice class in ASA.


I know in years past specifically with 3 different cases where IBO Semi Pros shot Novice in ASA. This is the sandbagging folks are tlaking about. 

The answer is simple. If anyone knows of or sees a top dog MBO, SP, or Pro from the IBO dropping back into a lower class, aka sandbagging, go find D Falks and let him know. D lives for stuff like that.....:teeth:


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! I guess its just to easy to cheat the system. I think they need to do a better job of watching things like this. I still don't understand why people do this.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

you can find sandbaggers at every tourney, some folks just can't stand to lose


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

I know what u mean. I can't stand to lose either, but I like to challenge myself. Some people are just different I guess.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

this whole thing reminds me of a "group" that can't shoot on sat so they shoot on Friday evening. They always shoot up several points. Then when the time comes they have to shoot with everyone else on Sat. the scores go way down. Some don't even turn their score card in because the score is so low.
Just makes everyone wonder.......?????????????


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

Are you saying its wrong to do this or saying that the ones talking about it is the "group" you're talking about? I think that it is dead wrong to do it. If I could shoot with the pros I would, but I can't so I shoot with people that I'm competitive with. If a person is good enough to shoot at a higher level then do it, but don't do it then go somewhere else and smoke the lower class guys. Its like a high school basketball player going and playing against elementary kids.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree, everyone should shoot at their level.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, what do you guys think "Skill" level is?
Scenario...

A shooter that has won in open C once and placed in the top 10 a few times...
Gets moved to Open B
Out of say 5 shoots, he placed in the 90's out of 100 competitors in all 5 shoots....

So what would this persons skill level be??? C class or B class???


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

If you win out of open C you are not going to go to open B and shoot in the bottom 5 unless you have mechanical failure. That just wouldn't make sense. Its basically the same thing, just with better shooters.I honestly think you have sandbaggers at almost every level. I also think that some people shoot a higher class than they should. Everyone should start at the bottom and work their way up. If you have never shot in a tournament why would you go straight to shoooting Open A or Semi pro. People do this and they just hurt themselves. Each class is a step up for anybody. I feel like the whole point of shooting is to try to get better or move up in classes. Some people have different goals. My goal is to reach my highest potential of shooting, whether it be bow novice or Open pro. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

Imo Known yardage for 3d is dumb! Goes against everything the sport was designed to do for the hunter! There is only a couple reasons for known yardage and that is to pad scores and draw different shooters. Thus making more money! Nobody wants to go to a asa and shoot down so they suck it up in unknown and then blow it up in the known! The real 3d guys are the ones who Judge all the targets and still shoot great scores! I am not that good either way, regardless of my score I will never shoot in a known yardage class again.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Shot Bow Novice a few times...old geezers told me I'd have more fun shooting unknown out to 40 yards...tried it...yeah right really fun. Quite a change from 30 known to 40 unknown. But know what? It is more fun. Great bunch of guys to shoot with. (Only run into a couple azzwholes.)

Its just that these young guys keep moving into the class ruining it for all us truly ancient ones, you know like the redwood trees, old.:shade:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

birddawg said:


> Imo Known yardage for 3d is dumb! Goes against everything the sport was designed to do for the hunter! There is only a couple reasons for known yardage and that is to pad scores and draw different shooters. Thus making more money! Nobody wants to go to a asa and shoot down so they suck it up in unknown and then blow it up in the known! The real 3d guys are the ones who Judge all the targets and still shoot great scores! I am not that good either way, regardless of my score I will never shoot in a known yardage class again.


I disagree. I will change my stance and agree with you when I start hunting with my mover site, long stabilizers, scope and lens, v-bars, and field tips, all while toting my 3D stool and walking through a trail with my 3 or 4 buddys looking for animals with scoring rings on them.

Hunting is hunting. 3D is a target archery venue. 3D is to hunting what putt-putt is to golf. Kinda the same, but not really.

Of course the idea for known yardage was to increase participation and make more money. Why would any archery organization not want to increase participation? Why would archers not want to see more archers at archery tournaments? ASA is a for-profit organization, and it is Mike T's livelihood, so yes, more money is good for him.


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

I think it would be neat to have a 30 yard unknown class. It was like that a few years ago. It would be a fun shoot and prepare you for the other classes.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*shoots*



> I think it would be neat to have a 30 yard unknown class. It was like that a few years ago. It would be a fun shoot and prepare you for the other classes.


I totally agree with this statement, a 30yd. know course is two pins, or three if you shot 250 fps. how else are you going to start learning to judge yardage?


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

There goes Calosii talking about me again. Glad he moved out of BN so I can be the oldest Pro Bow Novice
Charlie


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

I do not think it is that dramatic. Yardage Judging is yardage judging regardless of equipment. I joined ASA when no one shoot up and its was all unknown I do feel that the org. has grown and has done a really god job at promoting archery as a whole and anyone can shoot whatever class they want but as more me no more known yardages I am staying with the game how it was intended to be played. I do agree a 35 yard unknown class would be good


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

geezer047 said:


> There goes Calosii talking about me again. Glad he moved out of BN so I can be the oldest Pro Bow Novice
> Charlie


Yep...but fat lot of good it'll do ya...there's always another sneaky old fart out there ready to Pro Bow Novice ya...sorry geezer.
(I don't mean yer a sorry geezer. I mean I'm sorry that your a geezer. :mg: No, that's not right. Oh well, figure it out.)
If you can hit the spot, then known yardage is definitely enjoyable.
I can't always hit what I think I'm aiming at, so I enjoy the challange of getting close on the yardage and hitting a 12 once in awhile.
IMHO both have their place and there's a place for about anyone who wants to shoot.
(Except for certain old geezers that have a hard time hittin' the floor with their hat.  )


----------



## ant-explorer (Feb 25, 2009)

More about sandbagging...
After starting archery in 2004, and now at the age of 55 I attended the FL ASA Pro-Am as a novice.
Also never shot IBO before, so it was my first 3-D match besides my local club 3-D league. My practice through the Winter 5-spot league with an Apex-7 helped, but still I entered the match with some trepidation.
My physical limitations (shoulder surgery) limit me to shooting a 50# bow, so in order to be legal at 285fps with A/C/C/'s, I took a Monster XLR8 29" turned down to 43#. My sight was a single pin HHA.
The experience of shooting the SIMS and Known 45 was great, and the guys in my squad were all supportive. I started out nervously and unsteadily, dropping 9 points but eventually some 12's pulled me ahead, and they jokingly called me a sandbagger. Their support helped place me in the upper third of the field which was my goal.
Now, somewhat wiser, I plan to shoot the TX match with a Reezen 7, Line-Jammers and a Sure-Loc frame. I want to repeat the Known 45 experience (to try and improve scores), and then move over to Senior Open later in the year.
That's me... the sandbagger from Quincy, Illinois.


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

Just wondering, if you shoot another class other than novice can you go to the next tournament and shoot novice? If I'm thinking correctly, I think you can if you don't win any money. Anybody know? I think I'm having a brain fart right now. Seems like I should know this.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

NO YOU CAN NOT. Once you move up in class, even if is voluntarily, you must shoot that class or higher or lateral. You can appeal to the ASA to move down but I wouldn't bet on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

I heard that. I thought I was having a brain fart. Thats the way it should be I guess.


----------



## hoffmank (Feb 25, 2007)

if you move up voluntarily and don't win money u can move down a class the next year but you must shoot that class the remainder of the year. If you win out of a class due to money thats when you can't move back down without asa permission.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

The move back "clause" does not apply to Bownovice or Open C. Once you have left Bownovice or Open C you can not return.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Bubba Dean said:


> The move back "clause" does not apply to Bownovice or Open C. Once you have left Bownovice or Open C you can not return.


yup....


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I've wondered about this myself as it seems in several scenarios from church softball to online gaming to 3d archery that winning is the essential thing. Case in point if I'm shooting bow hunter in my archery club's coalition and I consistently place in the top 2-3 with frequent 1st place finishes & sometimes shooting 12-16 over,I would shoot Bow Hunter at the state level so I didn't feel like I was taking a step backwards. Winning at Bow Novice would mean very little to me, in this scenario, just for the sake of saying I won! I guess that's not the case for some however


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I Agree*

Pretty sad for any exsperianced archer to shoot NOVICE in any assc.

Just should not happen.

DB


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

ASA does a great job in monitoring there shooters. There are classes that have max winnings then you move up. Better system than IBO.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

J Whittington said:


> Wonder if there are any pros that are totally unsponsored?:mg:


I know of at least one and he is a great asset to the sport.:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bubba Dean said:


> The move back "clause" does not apply to Bownovice or Open C. Once you have left Bownovice or Open C you can not return.


if the ASA directors board approves it then you can move back to novice or c.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Pretty sad for any exsperianced archer to shoot NOVICE in any assc.
> 
> Just should not happen.
> 
> DB


no it should not happen but unforunately there are guys out there that think they are something because they win in a leser class.
I myself could careless what the other guy has done or is doing.I took it up myself to move from open c without winning anything to semi pro in London KY.I took a beating to say the least but am no longer intimidated by those guys before long I will be right there with the best of them.
A good friend of mine moved to open pro this year and didnt have too.I can attest that he can and WILL compete up there with the best of them when his time is due.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> NO YOU CAN NOT. Once you move up in class, even if is voluntarily, you must shoot that class or higher or lateral. You can appeal to the ASA to move down but I wouldn't bet on it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


dont be too much cause it does happen.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ITS NOT JUST IBO shooters comming to ASA doing this.I know of at least 3 IBO shooters that have been in the top 10 consistently for years in the mbo class.All 3 are from the warren pa area now why dont they move up?
why does not IBO make them move up?


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

I think it's comical that at the Erie IBO HC class that out of 200 shooters the top 113 shot even or better! There was only 200 that shot this class.


----------



## bow_junky (May 21, 2010)

I was under the impression that ASA novice was 30 yard max, but not known distance. Did I misread something. Also its no magnifacation right.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bow_junky said:


> I was under the impression that ASA novice was 30 yard max, but not known distance. Did I misread something. Also its no magnifacation right.


30 yd max
all known distance
no magnification


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Dan, I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one. I'm a very experianced archer but with my problems I will never be able to shoot out of any class. The best that I can normally do is around 50th place in BN. Should I be forced out of BN based on what I used to do? Just not conformable at distances over 30 yds. If I had to go to longer distances (which I'm probaly going to try anyway) I guess I would have to go ahead and retire from the sport. Could't stand the embrassment of launching arrows down through the woods:sad:
Charlie


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

:cheers:


KyKrazy said:


> IM just starting this year in organized 3D and welcome the chance to shoot against Pros or just great archers. It can only make me work harder to become a better archer by watching, learning from, and shooting against accomplished Shooters. Im resonsible for the mental part of the game. Technique is learned and practiced and improved by experience and Ill get that by shooting against the best.


Man what a great post, our sport needs more shooters like you!!!:cheers:


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

BG33 said:


> I heard that. I thought I was having a brain fart. Thats the way it should be I guess.


Don't you mean a "brian fart" 
What's up Brian :chortle: 

Dang a bunch of sandbaggers, shoot a class- win out- move up- start over. 

Repeat. 

Hopefully we will all end up pro someday :becky:


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Lets approach this another way too. One thing is the very title NOVICE. I 've suggested maybe a name change. Such as Hunter C, same rules and move up rule. Shoot your way out then its Hunter B or an Open class. Their not calling Open C actually a Novice class are they? Very few start out with an open setup. We've all saw it happen, someone is shooting the BN class and doing pretty good in it. Then he gets talked into moving back, the pressure greater, competition is tougher, he's trying harder and harder to compete. Then the dreaded archer curse jumps on him, he fights it hard but can't deal with it and quits archery. This is not what we want. Don't force someone out of a class based on years shooting. Some can, some can't. If it was easy everyone would be a pro. Move up based on ability. Just my thoughts and what do I know. Only been doing it 50 yrs but I have trained several really good shooters along the way:wink:
Charlie


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Charlie*



geezer047 said:


> Dan, I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one. I'm a very experianced archer but with my problems I will never be able to shoot out of any class. The best that I can normally do is around 50th place in BN. Should I be forced out of BN based on what I used to do? Just not conformable at distances over 30 yds. If I had to go to longer distances (which I'm probaly going to try anyway) I guess I would have to go ahead and retire from the sport. Could't stand the embrassment of launching arrows down through the woods:sad:
> Charlie


If you only placing in the middle of bow novice class. Rules dont force you to move up. But when I see a sponsored shooter that obviously no novice pictured on the ASA website. I dont think it right and often ASA understands this promblem as well. If your capable of shooting those high scores then your no novice.:thumbs_up Its not your first 3d event and most likely you have been shooting for years.

Take the money pay out of the novice class. Then and only then will it stop.

ASA trys to do a good job of move up lists.

Charlie dont feel like I was talking about you.
DB


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well Dan, one thing we do agree on:wink: ASA does a pretty good job of making better shooter move up. Talked with Dee about some just shooting 1 or 2 events a year and placing in the money. Not enough to win out so they can stay in 1 of the lower class. He's watching that now, if they place in the top on just a couple, no matter the years doing it. He will still move them up.
See you at Metroplis.
Charlie


----------

